# Training collar



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Have a 24 week old V. Thinking about using a training collar. When can I start and which collar would you recommend?
Clyde's mom?


----------



## Waldo (Sep 2, 2009)

I would say wait and see if you need it first, don't rush into what may seem like an easy option.
I got one for my Brittany because I needed it more to give me some confidence with her (my first gundog), I just didn't feel comfortable letting her off lead without one. 
Don't rush into one, give her a chance and work hard with her, otherwise you may end with a collar wise dog that will only behave with a collar on.
Next pup I get I will definately try and avoid it like the plague, hopefully I've learnt enough to get me thru without one.
Cheers,
Waldo


----------

